# LOL Wut! - Die Doku über Hater, Flamer, Trolle und Medienmacher - Trailer



## SimonFistrich (22. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *LOL Wut! - Die Doku über Hater, Flamer, Trolle und Medienmacher - Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: LOL Wut! - Die Doku über Hater, Flamer, Trolle und Medienmacher - Trailer


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Oktober 2014)

Soll es nicht eher der 26.10. sein?


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

Steht doch im Artikel richtig


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Oktober 2014)

War ein Fehler und wurde berichtigt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Steht doch im Artikel richtig



Wurde ja nun auch angepasst


----------



## GremlinGizmo (22. Oktober 2014)

Um es mit Ray Cameron's Worte zu sagen: Simon,.....ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweigen ist Gold?


----------



## l0l (22. Oktober 2014)

Mögt ihr auch verraten, wo man das endgültige Werk sehen kann?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Oktober 2014)

l0l schrieb:


> Mögt ihr auch verraten, wo man das endgültige Werk sehen kann?



Natürlich hier auf pcgames.de, der Webseite eurer Wahl.


----------



## Gemar (22. Oktober 2014)

Ok, der Trailer ist schon mal ziemlich sinnfrei. Da werden einfach nur die Fakten beschrieben und ich sehe schon dass dieser Film nur dazu dient einem selber Luft zu machen. Ich würde mir wünschen dass der Film auch Erkenntnisse hervor bringt und dies vor allem ohne Hohn und Beleidigungen, denn ansonsten stellt er sich nur auf die gleiche Stufe der Hater.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Oktober 2014)

> Doku über Hater, Flamer, Trolle



Na endlich mal ein Film über Leute wie mich!

Woher die Motivation kommt, ist doch auch leicht beantwortet. Wir leben in einer Scheiß-Welt, wo die Regierung das eigene Volk nach Strich und Faden verarscht und eine paar wenige Leute mit viel Geld bestimmen, was Sache ist. Es gibt ein hohes Maß an aufgestauter Aggression in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung (mich eingeschlossen), dass denjenigen, die immer noch in ihrer gutbürgerlichen Ponyhof-Welt leben jederzeit in der einen oder anderen Form um die Ohren fliegen kann. Da bin ich froh über jeden der sich im Internet mal so richtig auskotzt anstatt seine Wut in andere Bahnen zu lenken...


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Da bin ich froh über jeden der sich im Internet mal so richtig auskotzt anstatt seine Wut in andere Bahnen zu lenken...


Für all diese Leute ist ja auch dieses Spiel gedacht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qV3PhvCf_Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## M0n0lith (22. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ein Film über Leute wie mich!
> 
> Woher die Motivation kommt, ist doch auch leicht beantwortet. Wir leben in einer Scheiß-Welt, wo die Regierung das eigene Volk nach Strich und Faden verarscht und eine paar wenige Leute mit viel Geld bestimmen, was Sache ist. Es gibt ein hohes Maß an aufgestauter Aggression in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung (mich eingeschlossen), dass denjenigen, die immer noch in ihrer gutbürgerlichen Ponyhof-Welt leben jederzeit in der einen oder anderen Form um die Ohren fliegen kann. Da bin ich froh über jeden der sich im Internet mal so richtig auskotzt anstatt seine Wut in andere Bahnen zu lenken...



Traurig genug, dass für dich alles nur noch Scheiße ist, aber warum muss dann für alle anderen auch alles Scheiße sein?

Man kann sich sicherlich auch anders abreagieren, ohne gleich jemanden online nieder machen zu müssen. Denn auch Worte können für manche Menschen sehr verletzend sein und sogar zu Depressionen führen (oder Schlimmeres). Aber darüber denkt ja nur selten jemand nach...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Da bin ich froh über jeden der sich im Internet mal so richtig auskotzt anstatt seine Wut in andere Bahnen zu lenken...



Also die Wut einfach weitergeben und versuchen daraus einen Kreis zu formen, obwohl die meisten, die dann im Netz den Dreck abbekommen, es gar nicht verdient hätten und dennoch darunter leiden müssen? Wundervoll.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Oktober 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Also die Wut einfach weitergeben und versuchen daraus einen Kreis zu formen,


Frei nach Barney Stinsons "Kette des Anbrüllens"


----------



## Kerusame (22. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ein Film über Leute wie mich!
> 
> Woher die Motivation kommt, ist doch auch leicht beantwortet. Wir leben in einer Scheiß-Welt, wo die Regierung das eigene Volk nach Strich und Faden verarscht und eine paar wenige Leute mit viel Geld bestimmen, was Sache ist. Es gibt ein hohes Maß an aufgestauter Aggression in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung (mich eingeschlossen), dass denjenigen, die immer noch in ihrer gutbürgerlichen Ponyhof-Welt leben jederzeit in der einen oder anderen Form um die Ohren fliegen kann. Da bin ich froh über jeden der sich im Internet mal so richtig auskotzt anstatt seine Wut in andere Bahnen zu lenken...



ich will dich nicht bevormunden aber mMn ist es der stress nicht wert sich (langfristig) über irgendwas davon zu beschweren.
bedenke: im normfall ändert sich (so gut wie) nichts durch deine wut, abgesehen von deinem gesundheitszustand der sich verschlechtern kann durch die übermäßige aufregung.
das problem am system sind die leute, nicht das system. viele sind zu dumm um wichtiges von unwichtigem zu unterscheiden (nicht böse gemeint) und laufen versprechungen von lollipops und zuckerwatte hinterher,
ohne zu sehen, dass zucker gift ist. (wörtlich wie metaphorisch gemeint)
solange du in einem deutschsprachigen staat lebst kann es dir eigentlich garnicht schlecht gehen. egal ob DE, AT oder CH, man kümmert sich um ein dach überm kopf für dich, sowie genug zu essen, alles andere
ist sofort nebensächlich sobald du mal eines davon nicht mehr hast. (frag menschen in ärmeren gegenden)
natürlich ist die welt ungerecht, sie wird immerhin von menschen regiert.
und vergiss bei all deinen bemühungen um veränderung nie die mentalität, denn wie heißts so schön: "um deutsche vom protestieren abzuhalten braucht man nur ein schild mit der aufschrift: rasen betreten verboten"

ein tipp am rande: gras hilft.


ganz vergessen, zum thema: ich weiß nicht recht was ich von der "doku" halten soll. kommts mir nur so vor oder schert man hier einfach jeden der sich mal im netz unmut macht über einen kamm?
jedenfalls lässts der trailer so vermuten. vielleicht sollte ich ein "special" über die doku schreiben, in der ich sie anhand des 1 1/2 minuten trailers nicht gutheiße und hinterfrage den sozialen
hintergrund der macher? (seitehieb hatred) nein, es sieht bisher nach ner einseitigen meinungsmache aus, aber was soll ein 1 1/2 minuten trailer auch groß aussagen? ich warte auf den
österreichischen nationalfeiertag um mir ein bild zu machen (26.10.).


----------



## Knusperferkel (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Trailer macht Lust auf mehr! Da bin ich nun gespannt auf das fertige Werk. Hut ab davor, auch mal vom politisch stets korrekten Ross abzusteigen und alles unverblümt in den Wald herauszurufen. Es ist an der Zeit zu zeigen, dass denkende und fühlende Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut Medien schaffen. Menschen machen Fehler und sind nicht perfekt. Aber die ganzen Spinner wird das nicht tangieren. Gesetz des Falles, dass sich diejenigen überhaupt die Zeit nehmen, um sich den ganzen Film anzuschauen und die andere Ansichtsweise überhaupt verstehen können und wollen. Meine Thesis ist aber, dass es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen ist. Trotzdem gut. Es wird ein Zeichen gesetzt.


----------



## Urbs11 (22. Oktober 2014)

Zitat " Aber die ganzen Spinner wird das nicht tangieren. Gesetz des Falles, dass sich diejenigen überhaupt die Zeit nehmen, um sich den ganzen Film anzuschauen und die andere Ansichtsweise überhaupt verstehen können und wollen."
... also wer Verständniss von anderen möchte, aber gleich erstmal so eine flamebombe ablässt, der hat das Prinzip eindeutig noch nicht verstanden!
Weil "wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus!
Und auch wieder diese oberflächliche Betrachtungsweise, andere einfach als Spinner abzutun, nur weil sie flamen, oder was den Schreiber auch immer gerade anstinkt.
Im Endeffekt war sein ganzer Kommentar also nichts weiter als ein flame!
Von daher hoffe ich mal das des im aktuellen Zusammenhang auch ebenso gemeint war, denn ansonsten sollte der gute mal ein wenig Selbst reflektieren.


----------



## Urbs11 (22. Oktober 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Also die Wut einfach weitergeben und versuchen daraus einen Kreis zu formen, obwohl die meisten, die dann im Netz den Dreck abbekommen, es gar nicht verdient hätten und dennoch darunter leiden müssen? Wundervoll.



^^
Das Leben ist Grausam, wa?!^^


----------



## Urbs11 (22. Oktober 2014)

Zitat "man kümmert sich um ein dach überm kopf für dich, sowie genug zu essen"

... hmm naja es kam erst Heute wieder eine Doku zur Wohnungslage in Deutschland und mit welchen Methoden Vermieter, Spekulanten und Politiker gegen Mieter vorgehen, oder das die Leute die auf dem Land leben, nichts mehr von ihren Immobilien haben.
Also so Super rosig sind die Zustände hierzulande schon lange nicht mehr und die werden noch schlechter werden. Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, dann ist 3.te Welt bald hier in Deutschland!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Oktober 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> bedenke: im normfall ändert sich (so gut wie) nichts durch deine wut, abgesehen von deinem gesundheitszustand der sich verschlechtern kann durch die übermäßige aufregung.



Da hast du sicher recht, aber noch ist kein Zen-Meister vom Himmel gefallen...


----------



## aliman91 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist schon ein interessantes Thema! Denke das manchen nicht ganz bewusst ist das dass geschriebene Wort auch schmerzen kann. Durch die Anonymität sagt man vielleicht oft die ungefilterte Meinung. Das dass  besagtes "Opfer" weiss das hinter den Worten dann wahrscheinlich nur ein Flamer steht hilft dann oft auch nicht viel.... Frust sollte man abbauen, dafür aber ein anderes Ventil als andere Leute finden!

Bin mal gespannt was bei der Doku rauskommt!!


----------



## Knusperferkel (23. Oktober 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Zitat " Aber die ganzen Spinner wird das nicht tangieren. Gesetz des Falles, dass sich diejenigen überhaupt die Zeit nehmen, um sich den ganzen Film anzuschauen und die andere Ansichtsweise überhaupt verstehen können und wollen."
> ... also wer Verständniss von anderen möchte, aber gleich erstmal so eine flamebombe ablässt, der hat das Prinzip eindeutig noch nicht verstanden!
> Weil "wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus!
> Und auch wieder diese oberflächliche Betrachtungsweise, andere einfach als Spinner abzutun, nur weil sie flamen, oder was den Schreiber auch immer gerade anstinkt.
> ...



Genau so ist es. Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. Bin ganz bei dir. Ich nehme mir aber trotzdem das Recht heraus, einen gewissen Kreis von Usern, die sinnlos des Flamens wegen flamen und dadurch weder konstruktive Kritik üben noch irgendetwas in Richtung von etwas Positivem bewegen, schlicht und einfach als Spinner abzustempeln. 

Kritik ist die höchste Form der Aufmerksamkeit. Wenn es dazu noch konstruktive Kritik in verständlicher Sprache und mit der Intention ist, etwas zu verbessern, ziehe ich den Hut davor. Aber du müsstest genau so wie ich und viele andere auch genau wissen, welchen User-Typen ich als Spinner abstemple.


----------



## Panth (23. Oktober 2014)

Asche auf mein Haupt, manchmal fühle ich mich vor dem Rechner, als wären alle im Internet doof, unter- bemittelt oder Kinder Anfang ihrer Pubertät. Genauso erwische ich mich dabei, meinen Standpunkt hart in Foren zu verteidigen. Dennoch versuche ich niemals unter die so genannte "Gürtellinie" zu fallen und glaube, dass die Extremen wirklich aus den Reihen der Jüngeren unter uns kommen. Wenn ich so an mein "Ich" mit 14 zurückdenke, war ich 1/10 so beleidigend wie die meisten LoL-Spieler, aber sehr impulsiv, mit eindeutig zu viel Energie geladen und hatte bestimmt Kraft/Zeit meine gesamte Umgebung vollzutexten   Die Masse machts und die klenen haben einfach mehr Zeit als wir alten Hasen. Schnell empfindet man bestimmte Spiele nur noch als Flame-Grube. Probiert doch mal Samstag um 14 Uhr zu spielen und dann Dienstags um 3 Uhr morgens.  Auch 3 Uhr morgens werdet ihr geflamed, dann vermutlich eher auf dem Niveau: Du spielst schlecht etc. und nicht DU BA**** usw.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich im falschen Film gelandet ?


----------



## Padrae (26. Oktober 2014)

Dieser "widerliche, fette Wolfgang" gefällt mir 

Falls es jemals dazu kommen sollte das ich dich treffe, geb ich dir mit freuden ein Bier aus, ob es nun in Wacken oder in Köln auf der Gamescom is 

Zur "Doku" selber kann ich nur sagen das sie mir an sich gefallen hat,  für mich allerdings eher eine Reihe aus Interviews ist, was mit Sicherheit auch der Sinn dahinter war. Aber das ist denke ich einfach das persönliche empfinden. Außerdem fand ich waren doch recht viele kleine "Zwischenspieler" dabei, zuviele meiner Meinung nach.

Alles in allem aber trotzdem ein gelungenes Video und hoffentlich in Zukunft mehr in diese Richtung


----------



## Desotho (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es gut und richtig, dass ihr was zu dem Thema gemacht habt. Hat mir gefallen.

Gestört haben mich die zahlreichen eingestreuten Filmschnipsel. Das hat nur in wenigen Fällen funktioniert (z.B. Games Aktuell Lesertreff) und hat ansonsten nichts zum Thema beigetragen, dafür aber den Fluss unterbrochen.
Es war sicherlich eine schweinearbeit das zusammenzusuchen und zu schneiden, aber weniger ist manchmal mehr.
Auch die Bezeichnung "Doku" finde ich etwas zu hoch gegriffen, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ein Film über Leute wie mich!
> 
> Woher die Motivation kommt, ist doch auch leicht beantwortet. Wir leben  in einer Scheiß-Welt, wo die Regierung das eigene Volk nach Strich und  Faden verarscht und eine paar wenige Leute mit viel Geld bestimmen, was  Sache ist. Es gibt ein hohes Maß an aufgestauter Aggression in weiten  Teilen der Bevölkerung (mich eingeschlossen), dass denjenigen, die immer  noch in ihrer gutbürgerlichen Ponyhof-Welt leben jederzeit in der einen  oder anderen Form um die Ohren fliegen kann. Da bin ich froh über jeden  der sich im Internet mal so richtig auskotzt anstatt seine Wut in  andere Bahnen zu lenken...



Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir ja schon, da dein Nick allein Bände  spricht. Von dir liest man ja nur sehr wenig positives. Ich will hier  nicht zu persönlich werden, aber vielleicht wäre es besser, sich einfach  mal einen Sandsack und Boxhandschuhe zu kaufen. Was man mit derlei  Utensilien anstellt, weißt du ja sicherlich.  


Ich habe nur ein Problem bei Diskussionen in Foren: Ich bin nicht konsequent genug, wenn ich sage, dass ich raus bin. Irgendwie bin ich doch viel zu leicht zu provozieren und diskutiere immer weiter, bis dann ein Punkt erreicht ist, in dem es langsam damit anfängt, persönlich zu werden...sowohl von meiner Seite aus, als auch von Seiten meines Diskussionspartners. Leider sind da doch mal die ein oder anderen gelinden Beleidigungen dabei, wobei ich die immer stets zu vermeiden versuche. Klappt nur leider nicht immer.


----------



## Desotho (26. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Problem bei Diskussionen in Foren: Ich bin nicht konsequent genug, wenn ich sage, dass ich raus bin.



Sowas würde ich prinzipiell nicht ankündigen sondern einfach machen


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2014)

Desotho schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich prinzipiell nicht ankündigen sondern einfach machen



Ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich am Ende doch wieder voll dabei bin.


----------



## SimonFistrich (26. Oktober 2014)

Desotho schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut und richtig, dass ihr was zu dem Thema gemacht habt. Hat mir gefallen.
> 
> Gestört haben mich die zahlreichen eingestreuten Filmschnipsel. Das hat nur in wenigen Fällen funktioniert (z.B. Games Aktuell Lesertreff) und hat ansonsten nichts zum Thema beigetragen, dafür aber den Fluss unterbrochen.
> Es war sicherlich eine schweinearbeit das zusammenzusuchen und zu schneiden, aber weniger ist manchmal mehr.
> Auch die Bezeichnung "Doku" finde ich etwas zu hoch gegriffen, aber das nur am Rande.



Danke für Dein Statement.  

Die Schnipsel haben aber tatsächlich eine tiefere Bedeutung, die jeder für sich entschlüsseln kann - aber nicht muss.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir ja schon, da dein Nick allein Bände  spricht. Von dir liest man ja nur sehr wenig positives. Ich will hier  nicht zu persönlich werden, aber vielleicht wäre es besser, sich einfach  mal einen Sandsack und Boxhandschuhe zu kaufen. Was man mit derlei  Utensilien anstellt, weißt du ja sicherlich.



Werde ich definitv machen, sobald ich in eine größere Wohnung ziehe. Da ich hier aber meistens in der Mittagspause oder so poste, wo keine Zeit für Sport bleibt, wird euch mein Geflame jedoch erhalten bleiben...


----------



## rhcurly (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Hater sind ein Spiegelbild unserer derzeitigen Gesellschaft. Dumm, intolerant, ungebildet. Soziale Kompetenz Fehlanzeige. Meist Leute, die im realen Leben eher problematische Umstände genießen (Profilneurose oder um es für unsere ungebildeten Hater auch verständlich darzustellen: "Geltungsdrang" genannt). Von daher, einfach nicht beachten. 

"Die Nichtbeachtung ist des Individuums schrecklichste Strafe"! Irgendwann verliert es die Lust. Ist wie bei frechen Kindern. Der Rest regelt sich von selbst!


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Werde ich definitv machen, sobald ich in eine größere Wohnung ziehe. Da ich hier aber meistens in der Mittagspause oder so poste, wo keine Zeit für Sport bleibt, wird euch mein Geflame jedoch erhalten bleiben...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...ach man.


----------



## d2wap (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe Zams Tipp befolgt.
Erst Kommentarfeld befüllt, dann alles gelöscht, nun befülle ich es erneut.
Aber dennoch geht der Inhalt nicht verloren:

Lob.
Großes Lob.

Ok, und Rossis Rechtschreib- und Interpunktionshinweis ist wohl Wunschdenken.. dennoch versuche ich mich dran zu halten.

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen Peter bereits über das Format mit den Kolumnen informiert, dass ich dies gut finde. Diese Doku führt dieses Konzept sogar gut fort und ist ein Zusammenschnitt von Antworten auf sorgfältig ausgewählten Fragen, die in Summe eine schöne 40-Minütige Doku abgeben.

Gerne mehr davon. 
Zwar könnte ich nun schreien, dass ich doch gerne mehr Redaktuere / Volontäre aus der Riege der Computec gesehen hätte, jedoch setzt hier mein logisches Denken ein und sagt mir, dass die Doku so pro Mitwirker 10 Minuten länger geworden wäre..


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Woher die Motivation kommt, ist doch auch leicht beantwortet. Wir leben in einer Scheiß-Welt, wo die Regierung das eigene Volk nach Strich und Faden verarscht und eine paar wenige Leute mit viel Geld bestimmen, was Sache ist. Es gibt ein hohes Maß an aufgestauter Aggression in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung (mich eingeschlossen), dass denjenigen, die immer noch in ihrer gutbürgerlichen Ponyhof-Welt leben jederzeit in der einen oder anderen Form um die Ohren fliegen kann. Da bin ich froh über jeden der sich im Internet mal so richtig auskotzt anstatt seine Wut in andere Bahnen zu lenken...



du hälst es also für angemessen, wahllos und vor allem anonym im netz rumzupöbeln, weil du privat frust schiebst? 
solltest du das tatsächlich ernst meinen, muss ich dir leider die emotionale reife eines kleinkindes attestieren.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hälst es also für angemessen, wahllos und vor allem anonym im netz rumzupöbeln, weil du privat frust schiebst?
> solltest du das tatsächlich ernst meinen, muss ich dir leider die emotionale reife eines kleinkindes attestieren.



Was ich für _angemessen_ halte, schreibe ich besser nicht, sonst wird dieser Thread strafrechtlich relevant. Ich sagte ja schon, dass ich das Rumpöbeln in irgendwelchen Foren für das bedeutend kleinere Übel halte. Den Rest mag sich jeder selbst ausmalen.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

fürn wutgamer ist im forum pöbeln billiger als nen therapeut


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was ich für _angemessen_ halte, schreibe ich besser nicht, sonst wird dieser Thread strafrechtlich relevant. Ich sagte ja schon, dass ich das Rumpöbeln in irgendwelchen Foren für das bedeutend kleinere Übel halte. Den Rest mag sich jeder selbst ausmalen.



such dir hilfe...


----------



## Kerusame (27. Oktober 2014)

danke für das nette video, hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht.

wie desotho schon schrieb ist "doku" vl die falsche bezeichnung für einen haufen persönlicher eindrücke, aber es spiegelt zumindest eure sicht auf das thema userkontakt recht gut wieder.
ich wär ehrlich gesagt auch für weniger filmschnipsel, bzw. eventuell einfach kurze pausen um ein kommentar sacken zu lassen bevor man die schnipsel einbaut. einfach 2-3 sekunden stille um den leuten zeit zu geben,
auch wirklich zu verstehen was sie gerade gehört haben und es nicht nur aufzunehmen.

den trick mit "eigene meinung schreiben, löschen, kommentar aufsetzen" nutz ich selbst auch, kann also aus erster hand sagen, dass das hilft! super tipp. 
ansonst glaub ich der beste umgang mit richtigen flamern, die ohne sinn und hintergrund motzen, ist striktes ignorieren. garnicht kommentare löschen, seh oft genug wie sich leute dadurch bestätigt fühlen und direkt
5 neue kommentare aufsetzen weil ihr anfangspost gelöscht wurde. einfach nicht wahrnehmen, dann fehlt ihnen sowieso der treibstoff um weiter zu machen.

jedenfalls: gute arbeit, darf gern mehr solcher videos von euch geben. (wenns halt passt)


----------



## l0l (27. Oktober 2014)

Liebe Redaktion, mögt ihr vielleicht das Video auch über euren Youtube Channel zur Verfügung stellen, bitte?

Ich finde es doch schöner über den großen Fernseher ein derartiges Video zu schauen.

Danke.


----------



## SimonFistrich (27. Oktober 2014)

l0l schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion, mögt ihr vielleicht das Video auch über euren Youtube Channel zur Verfügung stellen, bitte?
> 
> Ich finde es doch schöner über den großen Fernseher ein derartiges Video zu schauen.
> 
> Danke.



Die YouTube-Variante folgt in Kürze.


----------



## Orzhov (27. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Dokumentation, steckt viel Wahres drin.


----------



## magnusm (27. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Video. Ein schöner Überblick über ein unschönes Phänomen des Internetzeitalters.
Sicherlich, wie auch gesagt, ist es der Anonymität geschuldet, dass manche Leute mehr/überhaupt rummeckern.

Eine kleine Anmerkung möchte ich auf diesem Wege noch geben: Wenn der Kameramann sich aktiv mit Kommentaren und Fragen einbringt, gebt ihm doch bitte ein Mikro, so dass der Zuschauer seine Aussagen auch versteht und die Reaktion der Redakteure nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Riesenhummel (27. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn ich gleich der hater und flamer bin aber das waren die langweiligsten und sinnlosesten 40 Minuten meine lebens... Sory...


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gleich der hater und flamer bin aber das waren die langweiligsten und sinnlosesten 40 Minuten meine lebens... Sory...



Also der KZ Vergleich, Motherfucker und die Auspeitschung und die 50er Jahre clips und die persönlichen Erlebnisse von Silarwen und Zam waren gut 




SimonFistrich schrieb:


> Die YouTube-Variante folgt in Kürze.



Nur die Kommentare sollte man am besten nicht lesen wie einem im Lol Wut Video beigebracht wurde ^^


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi 

Vielen Vielen Herzlichen dank für dieses Video, ich hab mich in manchen Situationen wieder erkannt, z.b was meine Person betrifft egal in Welchen Forum ich Unterwegs bin auf FB ist es ganz schlimm, bei langen Texten wo ich mir mühe geben.. gehen viele Nicht auf den Inhalt ein nein, es wird sich darüber lustig gemacht über meine Rechtschreibung.. So diese Person am Monitor findet es Super darüber zu lachen, und versucht andere mit anstacheln, aber was in mir Innerlich passiert daran wird nicht gedacht..

Ich breche in tränen aus, ich weine ja und das gebe ich zu und warum weil, niemand mich als Person kennt warum kann ich nicht schreiben? es liegt nicht nicht an Faulheit sondern ich leide an einer massiven Rechtschreibschwäche ich war in Kursen, hatte Privatlehrer und und .. Mir wurde zum Schluss Attestiert dass ich wundervolle Texte und Geschichten schreiben kann.. Doch ich diese nicht auf Papier bringen kann, da ich eine blockade im Gehirn habe was meine Lehrer damals nicht erkannten.. Das bedeutet laut meines Therapeuten sage ich ganz offen wo ich wegen meiner Rechtschreibprobleme war daraus resultierende Seelische angriffe gegen meine Person..

Dass ich nichts daran ändern kann, ich kann lesen soviel ich will bei mir scheint nichts mehr zu helfen  und das tut so unendlich weh wisst ihr? Früher war mein größter Wunsch Redakteurin zu werden, in der Spiele Branche da ich schreiben liebe aber zu wissen dass ich niemals nie da eine Chance habe, hat mich jahrelang in ein Loch fallen lassen.. In meiner Freizeit schreibe ich Poesie etc Geschichten nur für mich und warum weil die angriffe gegen mich nur einfach weh tun.. was glaubt ihr warum ich meine Kolumne in Etappen erstelle weil eine Lectorin drüber schaut damit mir hier dass nicht noch einmal passiert 

dieses Video hat mir aufgezeigt wie hart die user hinter den Bildschirmen sein können, diese haben es soweit gebracht dass ich nur noch selten mich beteilige und wenn dann nur kurze Sätze, Mobbing Belehrungen sind eine Seelische Grausamkeit und dieses Video hat mir gezeigt dass wir endlich aufhören sollen andere zu Kritisieren wo verletztend ist, liebe Konstruktive Kritik ist mir lieber als beleidigend und als Dumm bezeichnet zu werden..

jeder ist mit seinem Nicknamen unterwegs und tun wahllos in Foren andere Beschimpfen aber dass wir Menschen sind die einfach unterschiedlich sind begreifen die wenigstens .. denn was damit im Menschen der diese Kritik ab bekommt innerlich passiert daran denkt keiner  

und deswegen danke ich für diese Wachrütteln da es mich auch betrifft und es sehr weh tun kann..


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Oktober 2014)

Schön gemachte Doku. 

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich über Flames im Internet nun wirklich keinen Kopf machen sollte. Das Leben ist viel zu kurz, um sich auch nur eine Minute wegen solchen unreifen Idioten den Kopf zu zerbrechen.


----------



## Panth (27. Oktober 2014)

Find die Doku genial . Endlich ein Thema, dass mich persönlich interessiert und derzeit das Internet zentral mitbewegt. Ich muss immer schmunzeln, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie ein Kind mich mit den derbsten Sprüchen bei einem Spiel beleidigt und dann seine Mutter ruft: " Herbert Essen ist fertig " ... und es antwortet: "Gleich mama, grad was wichtiges" und im selben Atemzug schreibt: "Du Hur******* usw ...
Das Internet ist wie der Wilde Westen ... die Regierung zu lahm, um schnell zu reagieren und jeder macht sich seine eigenen Regeln.  Ich denke gerade Spieleschmieden sind hier in der Verantwortung. Kein Chat bei Hearthstone? Fand ich absolut richtig.  Starke Benimm-Regeln in Blizzard-Foren ... Finde ich ebenfalls richtig. Diktatoren-Verhalten bei Foren-Admins ... Finde ich nicht richtig. Mit der Zeit denke ich wird sich auch das Internet wandeln, die Impulsivität und Schimpfwörter-Bereitschaft der Jugend gab es schon zur Griechen-Zeit (Arestoteles hat sich beschwert ) und wird es in 2000 Jahren noch geben.


----------



## Deewee (27. Oktober 2014)

Die Macht der Gegensätze...
Egal was man im Leben anpackt, was man tut, oder welche Meinung man vertritt...
Es wird immer Leute geben die das komplett anders sehen 
Wie man seinen Standpunkt rüberbringt ist Teil der allgemeinen Bildung und der Emotionalen Intelligenz. Uns wird von kleinauf beigebracht, das es normal und zeitgemäß ist dumm, vulgär und ungebildet zu sein. Ich gebe den Menschen nicht die Schuld, denn die Menschen sind nur das Produkt des Systems in dem wir uns bewegen. Bildung, die der gesellschaftlichen Unterschicht angeboten wird, soll so einfach wie möglich sein, damit das akademische Wissen für diese nicht begreifbar ist.

Maria hat vollkommen recht. Das Volk wird absichtlich verblödet mit RTL, Bildzeitung und den ganzen Rotz, und ja das macht mich auch wütend


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Uns wird von kleinauf beigebracht, das es normal und zeitgemäß ist dumm, vulgär und ungebildet zu sein.



komisch, mir hat das keiner beigebracht.


----------



## Deewee (27. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> komisch, mir hat das keiner beigebracht.



Mir auch nicht, aber ich bin ja auch schon ein alter Sack 
Zeiten ändern sich


----------



## arrgh (27. Oktober 2014)

Desotho schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut und richtig, dass ihr was zu dem Thema gemacht habt. Hat mir gefallen.
> 
> Gestört haben mich die zahlreichen eingestreuten Filmschnipsel. Das hat nur in wenigen Fällen funktioniert (z.B. Games Aktuell Lesertreff) und hat ansonsten nichts zum Thema beigetragen, dafür aber den Fluss unterbrochen.
> Es war sicherlich eine schweinearbeit das zusammenzusuchen und zu schneiden, aber weniger ist manchmal mehr.
> Auch die Bezeichnung "Doku" finde ich etwas zu hoch gegriffen, aber das nur am Rande.



Genau das, was ich mir auch gedacht habe.


----------



## Gilion (27. Oktober 2014)

Eine sehr gute Dokumentation, die ziemlich zum nachdenken anregt, auch über das eigene Verhalten im Internet. Besonders die Aussage das eigentlich alle auf eine gewisse Art "Flamer" sind, ist sowas von wahr das es schon wieder etwas unheimlich war. ^^

Daher bedanke ich mich für dieses Video und hoffe das eventuell weitere solcher interessanter Dokus zu anderen Themen kommen könnten.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (27. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Beitrag, davon kann es künftig ruhig mehr geben.
Allerdings finde ich, wie auch bereits einige meiner Vorposter, dass die eingestreuten englischen Filmschnipsel nicht unbedingt passend und sinnvoll waren.


----------



## USA911 (27. Oktober 2014)

Für mich ist das Thema, ein Teil der gesammten Veränderung des Auftretens von Menschen zu ihren Mitmenschen. Und das was die Wirtschaft von den Leuten verlangt. Es geht immer mehr um die Individuellen anstatt um das ganze Team (Ellebogengeselschaft). Dazu kommen die ganzen Leute die keine Erziehung genießen durften oder nicht haben wollten. Ebenso tragen die Medien mit daran schuld, weil ja alles sofort und breit in die ganze Republik getragen wird, damit auch ja jeder dieses Ereigniss mitbekommt.
Gesoffen wurde vor 20 Jahren auch schon von Jugendlichen (selber mit 15, 2 Flaschen Apfelkorn gekauft) und auch teils das die Leute im Krankenhaus gelandet sind. Da hat es aber ausser den Eltern niemanden gestört... der Unterschied ist heute die Treistigkeit der Jugendlichen es in aller Öffentlichkeit zumachen (Vermutung meinerseits desinteresse oder keine Konsequenzen die die Eltern ziehen könnten). Ebenso das ärgern, hänseln und soweiter. Dazu kommt das die Medien oder wer auch immer das neue Wort "mobbing" erfunden hat. Es ist so alt wie der Schulhof... wo wurde nicht irgendein Kind aus irgendeinem Grund von anderen gehänselt, getriezt? Ich hatte auch so eine Inteligenzbestie die das bei mir versucht hat in der Mittelstuffe, der unterschied war, es ging mir am Allerwertesten vorbei. Wer vorher schon Seelische oder physische Probleme hat, dem wird es schaden. Alle anderen lernen sich durchzusetzen, bzw. sich ein dickeres Fell zuzlegen und das ganze zu ignorieren. Das wurde dann zum Teil ins Interenet verlegt weil man "Unbekannt" ist. Früher stand sowas als Zettel am schwarzen Brett oder an der Tafel oder in den Klokabinen...

Und wenn ich das schon höre: Flammer, hater, Fanboys... da könnte ich direkt die Kloschüssel umarmen gehen. Denn dann weiß man genau, da kommt nichts Argumentatives, der wird sich 0 Gedanken gemacht haben geschweige denn Interese an Konstruktives an den Tag legen.
Denn alleine die Begriffe werden nur aus coolheit oder weil es gerade angesagt ist verwendet in D, denn einen Hintergrund für was sie stehen und woher sie kommen gibt es im Verwendeten zusammenhang nicht oder das Original ist nicht bekannt (siehe Publicviewing = Leichenschau). Meiner Meinung wollen sich diejenigen einfach nur profilieren oder sonstwie aufmerksamkeit erzeugen. Aber es springen viele drauf an, statt einfach mal den Sackreis in China umfallen zu lassen.
 Es gab das schon immer und es wird es immer geben, so lange die Menschheit eine Gesellschaft bildet und nicht wie die Tiere (Recht des Stärkeren) leben.

Es ist ein Thema was es seit zig Jahrhunderten gibt, aber durchs Internet und den Medien konzentrierter und leichter zugänglich ist...


----------



## TBone1794 (27. Oktober 2014)

Also als erstes: Ja, das Doku-Format hat mir gut gefallen.
Für zukünftige Dokus würde ich mir wünschen das es vielleicht eine Talk-Runde gibt die, die Doku lebendiger wirken lässt. Dann wären es weniger Einspieler und mehr Diskussion über Themen die uns im Internet oder Rund um Spiele begegnen.
FAZIT: Gerne mehr davon aber vielleicht ein bisschen lockerer Rüberbringen und nicht wie eine Polit-Doku aus dem öffentlich Rechtlichen


----------



## kingMIC (27. Oktober 2014)

Herrrrlich  "Wir sind ja nicht die SS ...ja.... die dann  das KZ nichtmehr betreuen kann..."


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

Passend zum thema ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QyYaPWasos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Thema, ein Teil der gesammten Veränderung des Auftretens von Menschen zu ihren Mitmenschen. Und das was die Wirtschaft von den Leuten verlangt. Es geht immer mehr um die Individuellen anstatt um das ganze Team (Ellebogengeselschaft). Dazu kommen die ganzen Leute die keine Erziehung genießen durften oder nicht haben wollten. Ebenso tragen die Medien mit daran schuld, weil ja alles sofort und breit in die ganze Republik getragen wird, damit auch ja jeder dieses Ereigniss mitbekommt.



Meiner Meinung nach steckt da Absicht dahinter. Man will ja keinen Zusammenhalt mehr. Also hetzt man Deutsche gegen Ausländer (und umgekehrt), Frauen gegen Männer, Junge gegen Alte, Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Religionen aufeinander....und die Familie wird als etwas Altmodisches dargestellt.
Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, warum das gerade auch in der Politik passiert? Der Mensch soll zu einem Egoist erzogen werden, der sich nur noch durch Arbeit und Konsum definiert. Der sich nur noch toll fühlt, wenn er die Karriereleiter hochsteigt oder das neue I-Phone in der Hand hat. 
Und wenn es Zusammenhalt geben würde, dann könnten die Politiker sich auch nicht zu viel erlauben, weil sie dann sicher das ein oder andere Mal schon aus dem Land gejagt worden wären. Wenn  die Bürger aber in eigenen "Grabenkämpfen" beschäftigt sind, dann können die Politiker machen, was sie wollen und alles durchsetzen.
Ich weiß, das hat jetzt nur indirekt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich denke so läuft der Hase heute.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das hat jetzt nur indirekt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich denke so läuft der Hase heute.



Heute?

Schon mal von "Divide et impera", zu deutsch, "teile und herrsche" gehört? Spätestens seit der Antike gehört das geschickte Ausspielen unterschiedlicher Fraktionen gegeneinander zum kleinem Einmaleins sämtlicher Herrscher/Führer/Politiker...


----------



## dermitdemballspielt (27. Oktober 2014)

Das Internet ist auch Massen und Konsum Medium verkommen. Ich habe schon gepostet, da gab es kein Internet, sondern noch das Mausnetz. Damals hat man Leute mit gleichen Interessen gefunden und vielmals sind Freundschaften daraus entstanden. Ich vermisse auch die Gamescommunity, wo das Forum nur ein Teil des Community Austausches war.  Der andere Teil war Lanpartys und Grillfeste, wo man echt nette Leute kennen gelernt hat und viel Spaß hatte. Da galt noch  die netiquette - ach ja lang ist her und leider vorbei. Heute bin ich fast nur noch Leser, habe Freunde aber verbringe auch viele einsame Zeiten vor dem PC. Ich spiele schon seit dem Spiel Pong und mittlerweile  gibt es kaum noch Innovation bei Games und PC Leistung hat man ehh unendlich viel, das man sich kaum noch über was unterhalten kann. Schöne neue Welt, vielleicht grabe ich wieder meinen Volleyball aus und geh mit Menschen spielen.


----------



## Tollero (27. Oktober 2014)

Da ist was dran...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Oktober 2014)

@ Shadow_Man:
Das fing schon in den 1969 Jahren mit der Studentenrvolte an,da wurde die Saat gesäht ,die Heute aufgeht.
Schlagwörter Damals : Selbstverwirklichung,Selbstbefreiung..........
Also Ich,wenn jeder nur noch an sich Denkt,kann er seinen Kindern auch nur noch das weitergeben.
Jeder lebt nur noch zu seinem Vorteil und der andere ist ihm Sch...ß-egal.
Rücksicht auf schwächere ,das war einmal.
Wir laufen Amerika hinterher,da ist ja alles so Cool.
Und was haben die ?? Gewalt,Gangsterrap.Bist nur Cool wenn du aus dem Getto kommst.
Der Fehrnseh Konsum Trägt noch ein Übriges dazu bei,es muss immer Krasser sein, um noch Zuschauer vor den Fehrnseher zu locken.
Ich bin Schockiert wenn auf dem Pausenhof Tötungsvideos herumgereicht werden.
Die werden dann noch als Cool hingestellt.
Ich habe Angst Alt und hilflos zu werden,bei so einer verrohten abgestumpften nachfolgende Generation.

zum Video, hatte ich ein klein wenig andere Erwartungen.
Ist ja Gut das ihr eure Erfahrungen beschreibt,allerdings war ich der Meinung,das das Flamen und Haten ausufernde Dimensionen annimmt(und ihr das mit massig Beispielen belegt).
Da gerade jetzt die Zeit für ein Video gekommen ist.
(Haten und Flamen gibt es schon so lange ich im I-Net und Foren Tätig bin .)
Meistens wird es ja auch Gut durch Mods im Zaum gehalten.
Wer mal die volle Hater Packung braucht,spielt mal COD (über 1000 std. Black Op`s 2)
im Multiplayer   .Ok ,manchmal Flame ich auch ...schäm... im Eifer des Gefechts.
Vor allem wenn alle nur noch Gammeln und Campen und dich ewig Abknallen......
Vielen Dank für eure Mühen mit dem Video.

MFG  ein50Jähriger Zocker und Print Leser


----------



## SimonFistrich (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte mich bei allen Kommentatoren bis hierhin bedanken - besonders bei den letzten paar, welche die Diskussion auf eine zweite Ebene hieven. Das ist etwas, über das Dominik und ich uns sehr freuen. Der Film enthält tatsächlich eine zweite "Wahrheit", die ein wenig versteckt liegt. Schön, dass ihr das aufbricht. Das Thema ist in der Tat deutlich komplexer, als es zuerst den Anschein hat. Darauf spielen auch die Einspieler an, die nicht rein der Unterhaltung dienen. 

Von Herzen nochmal (sicher auch in Dominiks Namen): Danke an alle! 

PS: Bitte teilt den Film, wenn er Euch gefallen hat - je mehr Leute sich ihn ansehen, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir Euch in der Richtung bald weitere Videos präsentieren können.


----------



## CountryPete (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, dass nichts einfacher ist als anonym im Netz rumzuheulen. Wenn ich an Spiele wie Counterstrike und World Of Tanks denke, wo man ja STÄNDIG dem Geheule anderer ausgesetzt ist, das muss auch ein Stück weit an unserer "Wettbewerbskultur" liegen. Wer es da nicht packt, der haut dann verbal um sich...


----------



## Tomme9020 (27. Oktober 2014)

Er sieht aus wie der "Kevin" von den Onkelz


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Oktober 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst Alt und hilflos zu werden,bei so einer verrohten abgestumpften nachfolgende Generation.



Gib jedoch nicht der Generation die Schuld. Das Internet bietet eine extrem breite Masse an Informationen. Medien, wie Filme, Nachrichten usw. ebenfalls. Gewalt und Totschlag werden nicht täglich mehr, nein. Die Informationen kommen nur schneller durch. Man erfährt viel mehr und das in sehr kurzer Zeit. Ähnliches wurde ja bereits in der Doku erwähnt: Es kommen immer mehr Informationen, aber wirklich darüber nachdenken tut kaum noch jemand. Weil es eben zuviel ist. Ich habe auch keine Lust, jede einzelne Information, die ich täglich bekommen, Revue passieren zu lassen. Und ständig wird über Gewalt, Krieg, Vergewaltigungen usw. berichtet. Dadurch stumpft man eben nunmal ab. Wenn dann noch die falsche Erziehung durch ebenso abgestumpfte oder einfach nur dumme Eltern dazu kommt, kommen solche Kollegen raus, wie du sie beschrieben hast. ^^

Aber zum Glück ist das ja nicht die Regel und es gibt noch genug Leute, die das Potential haben, deinen verbrauchten Körper zu hegen und zu pflegen, bis du mit den Füßen voran das Seniorenheim verlässt.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> ein50Jähriger Zocker und Print Leser



bevorzugte lektüre ist die zeitung mit den vier grossen buchstaben, lass mich raten?


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (27. Oktober 2014)

> PS: Bitte teilt den Film, wenn er Euch gefallen hat - je mehr Leute sich  ihn ansehen, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir Euch in  der Richtung bald weitere Videos präsentieren können.



Dieses Video hab ich bei meiner Gamerlobby in World of Players verlinkt  dies hat so gut herein gepasst, da es einfach um alles da geht..


----------



## Wamboland (28. Oktober 2014)

Nettes Video. Idee nicht schlecht - ich finde es generell gut das es (zumindest gefühlt) mehr Reportage usw. gibt, auch im Heft. 

Zum Inhalt: Die Frau Fistrich (bei dem Namen nix zu schreiben ist schon eine Herausforderung ^^ ... fist rich ... ) ist mir mit ihrem Aussehen aber auch (negativ (aber nicht böse gemeint)) aufgefallen. Dieser Look wirkt nun einmal immer "schmuddelig" - da kann ich mir vorstellen das da schnell der Vorwurf von Drogen noch dazu kommen kann. Wer diesen dann wählt muss eben mit den Kommentaren leben können. 

Schön wäre es gewesen wenn es auch externe ins Video geschafft hätten, evtl. auch jemand aus der Branche, die bekommen ja auch oft ordentlich ihr Fett weg. Die Einspieler fand ich nicht störend und bis auf 1-2 Ausnahmen auch von der Länge passend - auf eine versteckte Botschaft habe ich nun nicht geachtet. 

Insgesamt, wie schon gesagt eine gute Sache und ich hoffe das wir evtl. öfter mal Reportagen und Berichte sehen werden. Denn da sehe ich einfach den Wert von Redaktionen - die Zeit wo man nur durch News und Tests leben konnte ist in der Gaming Branche mMn vorbei. Etwas weg von der reinen Enthusiast Press und mehr hin zum "Seriösen"


----------



## KiIlBiIl (28. Oktober 2014)

Falls Ihr mal User interviewen wollt, ich stelle mich sehr gerne bereit Euch Rede und Antwort zu stellen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Oktober 2014)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Falls Ihr mal User interviewen wollt, ich stelle mich sehr gerne bereit Euch Rede und Antwort zu stellen!



Eine solche "Doku" aus Sicht der PCGames-User ist eine interessante Idee. Aber vermutlich eher schwer umsetzbar. ^^


----------



## s1ro (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde gut, dass ihr das Thema mal aufgegriffen habt.
Die Themen sind gut angerissen und erklärt.
Was nicht so prall ist, sind die ganzen Einspieler.
Und dann habe ich noch die Frage, ob PCGames/Computec so sehr das Geld fehlt,  um den männlichen Mitarbeitern mit Adipositas, das Sportstudio zu subventionieren?
Ich möchte niemanden angreifen. Aber zwei mal zwei Stunden Sport die Woche sollte doch drinnen sein, auch in diesem Job oder?


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2014)

s1ro schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich noch die Frage, ob PCGames/Computec so sehr das Geld fehlt,  um den männlichen Mitarbeitern mit Adipositas, das Sportstudio zu subventionieren?
> Ich möchte niemanden angreifen. Aber zwei mal zwei Stunden Sport die Woche sollte doch drinnen sein, auch in diesem Job oder?



Sag mal, geht's noch? 
Es geht Dich doch einen absoluten SCHEISSDRECK an, wie dick oder dünn jemand anderes ist. Oder ob er raucht, trinkt, Sonstiges konsumiert, welche sexuellen Vorlieben er hat, etc.
Das hat Dich nur insofern zu interessieren, falls Du selbst in irgendeiner Weise dadurch betroffen bist.

...und sollte jetzt das Argument kommen, "...aber die liegen mir dann als Beitragszahler bei der KK dann irgendwann auf der Tasche!" Schon möglich, aber da fallen dann eben auch die oben erwähnten Beispiele darunter. Oder Extremsportler. Oder dauergestresste "Leistungsträger". - wobei die sind meistens eh privat versichert. 

Nein, es bleibt dabei, es geht Dich nichts an. Es geht mich nichts an. Es geht nur denjenigen was an, der selbst davon betroffen ist. Punkt.

Mann, mir geht nichts so sehr auf den Senkel wie selbsternannte Heilsverkünder, die ihren Mitmenschen einen bestimmten Lebensstil oktroyieren möchten...


----------



## GrafBumsti (28. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Video. Sehr unterhaltsam.

Aber! Nicht vergessen sollte man auch einige Tatsachen, die das Gejammere über Hater relativieren.

Ihr Redakteure prostituiert euch für euren Arbeitgeber, der euch mit Gewinnabsicht vermarktet. Dafür gibt es dann auch ein Einkommen, einen kleinen Anteil vom Gewinn. Einige von euch sind nun einmal fett, alt und auch recht häßlich. Das hat zwar keinen direkten Bezug zu den Spielen die ihr testet, allerdings sehr wohl zu eurer Person. Wie oben festgestellt handelt es sich bei euch um Medienschlampen, die nicht nur Werbung für Spiele machen, sondern sie mit persönlicher Meinung bewerten. Und zur persönlichen Meinung gehört auch eine Person und deren Erscheinung. Somit bekommt auch das Aussehen durch die Präsentation eine bedeutende Relevanz. So ist es doch ein wenig lächerlich zu behaupten, wir mögen nur eure Meinung respektieren, euch aber bitte dabei nicht ansehen.

Die meisten Zuseher sind  wahrscheinlich selbst fett und häßlich. Es liegt in der menschlichen Natur sich eben attraktive Menschen ansehen zu wollen. Baywatch hat sich ja auch keiner wegen der packenden Handlung rein gezogen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bevorzugte lektüre ist die zeitung mit den vier grossen buchstaben, lass mich raten?



Nope . Ich lese Regelmässig PCG,Gamestar und PCGH    .
Bücher über C++ gelegentlich und sonnst noch interresantes.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2014)

s1ro schrieb:


> Ich finde gut, dass ihr das Thema mal aufgegriffen habt.
> Die Themen sind gut angerissen und erklärt.
> Was nicht so prall ist, sind die ganzen Einspieler.
> Und dann habe ich noch die Frage, ob PCGames/Computec so sehr das Geld fehlt,  um den männlichen Mitarbeitern mit Adipositas, das Sportstudio zu subventionieren?
> Ich möchte niemanden angreifen. Aber zwei mal zwei Stunden Sport die Woche sollte doch drinnen sein, auch in diesem Job oder?



Es gibt nun mal kleine und große Menschen, dünne und kräftigere. Würde man jeden so akzeptieren, wie er nun mal ist, dann wäre vieles einfacher und der Menschheit sehr geholfen


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

s1ro schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich noch die Frage, ob PCGames/Computec so sehr das Geld fehlt,  um den männlichen Mitarbeitern mit Adipositas, das Sportstudio zu subventionieren?
> Ich möchte niemanden angreifen. Aber zwei mal zwei Stunden Sport die Woche sollte doch drinnen sein, auch in diesem Job oder?



"Ich möchte niemanden angreifen" haste aber schon  

8 Stunden Regelarbeitszeit plus überstunden wenn heftabgabe - in der heutigen arbeit ist für eine pause keine zeit es wird am pc gegessen

60min bis 90 min heimfahrt

also 10 bis 11 stunden täglich du kommst also mit glück ca. 18 uhr zuhause an wenn nicht gerade heftabgabe ist.

ca. 22 / 23 uhr musste ins bett damit du genug schlaf bekommst weil der wecker um 6 uhr oder früher klingelt.

wann soll man also noch zum fitnesscenter ?



Wamboland schrieb:


> Zum Inhalt: Die Frau Fistrich (bei dem Namen nix zu schreiben ist schon eine Herausforderung ^^ ... fist rich ... ) ist mir mit ihrem Aussehen aber auch (negativ (aber nicht böse gemeint)) aufgefallen. Dieser Look wirkt nun einmal immer "schmuddelig" - da kann ich mir vorstellen das da schnell der Vorwurf von Drogen noch dazu kommen kann. Wer diesen dann wählt muss eben mit den Kommentaren leben können.



dann sagt halt silarwen das ist ihr computecname  
Hergott die arbeiten doch noch bei ner bank oder als rechtsanwalt - das die leute immer gleich auf sowas eingehen weil die person von der norm abweicht 

lasst sie aussehen wie sie wollen solang der chef von computec nix gegensagt habt ihr es erst recht nix


----------



## Wamboland (28. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann sagt halt silarwen das ist ihr computecname
> Hergott die arbeiten doch noch bei ner bank oder als rechtsanwalt - das die leute immer gleich auf sowas eingehen weil die person von der norm abweicht
> 
> lasst sie aussehen wie sie wollen solang der chef von computec nix gegensagt habt ihr es erst recht nix



Oh - ich würde niemandem vorschreiben wie er auszusehen hat. Nur sich zu echauffieren, wenn eben dieser gewählte Look kritisiert wird oder gewisse Vorurteile hervorruft, das halte ich für übertrieben. 

Wenn man mich sieht denkt man auch - fauler, fetter Nerd, der Metal oder Mittelalter Musik hört und nur am PC sitzt wenn er kann. - Das dies eine absolut zutreffende Beschreibung ist, ändert nix an der Tatsache das ich mich schwerlich darüber beschweren könnte ^^ - Keiner hindert mich daran die Haare "zu stylen" und den Bauch zu bearbeiten ... auf den Rest zu verzichten ... das sieht man mir ja nicht an (wenn ich nicht in Gewandung bin ^^). 

Und an die Jungs - ja auch ihr seid zu *fett*. Aber wie heißt es so schön - lieber fett als dumm. Dagegen kann man zu Not noch was machen. 

Zudem sehe ich lieber einen Haufen durchschnittlich bis hässlicher Nerds vor der Kamera, als irgendwelche Püppchen die keine Ahnung von dem Thema haben und nur ihren Text aufsagen. Kann sich noch wer an die Mädels bei GIGA erinnern (also früher als Giga noch im TV und cool war)? Reine Dekoration.  (mit Ausnahmen)


----------



## Falconer75 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hat mir gefallen das Video. Inhaltlich und handwerklich. Gute Sache. Dass selbst diese Diskussion hier teilweise zum Fremdschämen einlädt, ist bezeichnend. Rundet die Thematik aber eindrucksvoll ab. Hierauf jetzt nicht zu reagieren, gehört zu meinem persönlichen Lernprozess. Es juckt immer so unglaublich in den Fingern... Meine Fresse, ey.


----------



## Hundesuppe (28. Oktober 2014)

Nee sorry, aber ich fand das Video jetzt nich sonderlich gelungen. Das Ganze ist mir irgendwie zu langweilig aufgezogen. Da wurde einfach jeder zu den einzelnen Themen befragt und hat dann Allerweltsgeschichten rausgehauen wie: "Ja das kommt daher, dass man im Internet anonym ist."
Der einzige der meiner Meinung nach etwas Würze, neben all den 0815-Aussagen, hinein gebracht hat war Herr Simon Fistrich. Ansonsten war mir das zu viel Einheitsbrei.
Vllt beim nächsten mal nur die interessantesten Aussagen aufnehmen, sodass nicht alles doppelt und dreifach von unterschiedlichen Leuten gesagt wird.  Die kurzen Einspieler waren ab und zu ganz nett, aber wurden mir ebenfalls zu oft eingesetzt.
Den Inhalt hätte man locker auf die Hälfte der Laufzeit, ohne nennenswerte Verluste, reduzieren können.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch mal zum anschauen gekommen. 
Und ganz im Sinne des Videos muss ich jetzt doch auch Kritik üben.

Zunächst das Positive:
- Es steckt einiges an Aufwand dahinter
- Die Gesprächspartner / Interviewten Mitarbeiter sind gut gewählt
- Jeder der Teilnehmer hat was Relevantes zum Thema beizutragen

Aber es gibt auch einige Negativpunkte:
- Die Beiträge verlieren sich leider oft in Beliebigkeit. Trotz der angesprochenen relevanten Beiträge, gibt es viele die sich in Allgemeinplätzen ergehen. Es ist z.B. nur mäßig spannend zu wissen, dass sich ein Redakteur morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit über die anderen Autofahrer ärgert. 
- Die Präsentation: Kurze Interviewfetzen durch zogen mit kurzen Einspielern, die Teilweise das Gesagte wieder ins Lächerliche ziehen. 
- Der Mangel von Beispielen: Es fehlt die Untermauerung des Gesagten mit Beispielen. Man hat hier im Forum und im YT Kanal aber auch mit der FB Seite einen riesen Fundus an Kommentaren. Da hätte man sich doch bedienen können. Vllt wäre es da auch gut gewesen neben Zam noch einen weiteren von der Onlineredaktion wie z.B. Matthias dazu zuholen. 
- fehlende Narration: Eine knappe Unterteilung in einzelne, zahlreiche Themenblöcke fand ich unglücklich. Ich hatte da Probleme mir zu merken worüber bereits gesprochen wurde. Größere Themenblöcke mit Sprecher, Beispielen und eben passenden Interviewaussagen wäre perfekt gewesen und hätte den roten Faden besser verdeutlicht. 

Insgesamt fand ich das Ergebnis durchwachsen. Man sieht, dass ihr euch mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt habt und es etwas ist, dass euch beschäftigt. Aber die Präsentation des Videos war dann auf Dauer doch etwas zu fad aus den oben angesprochenen Gründen.


----------



## MrFob (1. November 2014)

Stimme meinen Vorrednern hier im Kommentar-Bereich zu. Das Video ist viel zu langweilig und langwierig geraten. Ich hab es nach 10 Minuten wieder abgeschaltet, da ich diesen 10 Minuten absolut nichts neues oder interessantes abgewinnen konnte.
Schoener Versuch aber leider mMn nicht sonderlich gelungen. Es gibt denke ich ehrlich gesagt auch interessantere Themen als Flamer und Hater im Internet, die man ja sowieso am besten ignoriert.


----------



## RedBaron1971 (2. November 2014)

Hallo, 
nach der ganz dezenten Werbung  im GA Podcast habe ich mir das Video auch angeschaut. Das Thema bewegt mich, weil ich selbst schon "Opfer" von Flamern und Hatern geworden bin. Vielen Dank für diese Produktion, denn es steckt eine Menge Arbeit und Zeit darin. 
Den Gedanken hinter den Einspielern und Vidoeschnippsel habe ich leider nicht entdeckt. In den meisten Fällen haben sie aus meiner Sicht eher das Gesagte abgeschwächt. Das gewählte Format fand ich insgesamt gut, die "subjektiven Kommentare" der interviewten Personen mehr oder weniger interessant. Vielleicht wäre eine Kombo aus weniger Kommentaren und Einspielern, die echte Fakten bringen und das Thema intensiver beleuchten, für mich spannender gewesen.
Trotzdem vielen Dank und weiter so - es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen  (Und kein echter Boss-Gegner im ersten Versuch besiegt worden...)


----------



## Stirrling (5. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für das sehr aufwendige/aufwändige Video. Ich weiß alleine schon den Aufwand zu schätzen. Mir haben die Einspieler gut gefallen.

Schön wäre für die Zukunft natürlich auch noch, Kenner von anderen Plattformen zu den Themen  zu befragen - vermutlich wird IDG oder so es nicht so gerne sehen, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist es sogar möglich, mal einen Münchner vor die Kamera zu bekommen. Oder von irgendeiner anderen relevanten Seite.

Das Thema als solches interessiert mich nur nebenher, da ich kaum schreibend im Netz unterwegs bin (wenn, dann zockend  ), und somit weder Zeit zum Flamen, noch Angriffsfläche zum angeflamed (sic) werden habe. Obwohl.... da war mal was bei Maniac.....aber das war eine ausschweifende Diskussion.


----------



## Ruaki (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo LOL Wut! Team 

Da habe ich mich doch extra hier registriert um Euch wissen zu lassen, dass Ihr mir einen heißen Kaffee schuldet, denn ..

ich habe auf Umwegen von der kleinen, feinen Doku hier erfahren und beschlossen, dass ich sie mir nicht entgehen lassen darf. 
Ihr seid mir fast alle noch aus alten Buffed.de Zeiten bekannt und darum war ich natürlich doppelt gespannt wohin/wie sich der ein oder andere entwickelt hat.
... und was muss ich da sehen, das, was mich eigentlich damals aus der Community getrieben hat, nämlich, das man sein Fähnlein nach denen richtet die am lautesten schreiben, scheint überlebt und sortiert.
Das freut mich sehr.
Was ich hier sehe sind gewachsene Größen die sich klar positionieren können und für etwas stehen.
Es gibt genug deutsche Formate die nur Zeit rauben und Energie verschwenden. Bleibt dem bitte fern, prüft uns mit Anspruch und Rückgrat.

Applaus zum Produkt, weiter so !


Ach .. um den Kreis zu schließen, ich habe wärend des Anschauens meinen Kaffee völlig vergessen, jetzt ist er kalt .. und das bleibt auch die einzige Kritik


----------

